# cant frickin wait



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i cant wait, i get my 125 wide from glasscages on saturday... cant wait









for anyone wanting to know whats goin in it, im gettin 2 rays, either 2 motoros or a motoro and a leo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You have a stand and cover with the tank?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

whats going in the other 125?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You have a stand and cover with the tank?


 i made my own cinder block stand, check the tread in equip forum...

other 125







i wish my mom would let me get another but i cant


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ohh saw the two 125g's in your sig. didnt read it clearly


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

how much was shipping?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

what are the demensions of that tank?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Very nice, very big!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> how much was shipping?


 free, pickin it up

the dimensions are 72 long, 24 wide, 17 tall. great for rays and other fish that like a large footprint


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

good luck it look fine to me


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

those are the deminsions i built my tank too and my ps love it. its a 180 footprint just shorter


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

You have hood and lighting?


----------

